

The Skinny on Dry Loop DSL with AT&T - Xichekolas
http://xichekolas.blogspot.com/2007/08/skinny-on-dry-loop-dsl-with-at.html

======
Xichekolas
Not trying to spam my blog or anything (I haven't made a cent yet off it
anyway), but I am fed up with AT&T misleading people so I thought I'd tell
others what I found out about this.

